# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  من هـو الصبي الذي مسح التراب من تحت أقدام الإمام الحسين عليه السلام ؟

## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم .

**انتشر في الاونه الاخير بموضوع بعنـوان* 
*
**الصبي الذي مسح التراب من تحت أقدام الإمام الحسين عليه السلام**

وشكك البعض  في صحة القصـة التي ذكرت فيــه .. وأنــا منهم 
فـ/صاحب القصة المذكور هو الحبيب بن مظاهر رضي الله عنـه
وبعد بحث في هذا الصدد وسؤال والدتي حفظها الله ..
توصلت الى ... 

:
:
 
أنّ الصبي الذي كان يتشرف بنشر التراب من تحت أقدام الحسين عليه السلام 
على راسه هو الصحابي الجليل ( زهيــر ابن القيــن ) رضي الله عنه

لأن زهيراً كان عثمانيّ الهوى .. وفي الطف بكربلاء رفض نصرة الحسين عليه السلام 
في البداية.. فبعث عليه الحسين عليه السلام وذكـّره وقال له :

أتذكر يبن القين حين كنت تأخذ التراب من تحت قدميّ وتنثره على راسك تبركا بذلك .. 
فتغـير لون زهير واخذ يرتعـد ويرتعش حتى عاد لزوجته وقص عليها ماقاله له الإمام الحسين عليه السلام.

فبكت زوجته وأيدته للحاق بركب الحسين عليه السلام وطلبت منه هي الأخرى ان تلتحق معه بركب أمّ المصائب زينب عليها السلام
 
هذا نص ما جاء في رواية النبي محمد صلى اللّه عليه وآله .
 
لما كان ينظر إلى زهير ابن القين وهو صبيّ كان النبي  محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
يبكي ولما يسأله الصحابة الأبرار كان يقول هذا .. يعني ( زهير ابن القين ) رضي الله عنه
 ينصر ولدي الحسين عليه السلام يوم عاشوراء بكربلاء .

هذا وصلى الله على اشرف الخلق محمد وآله الطيبين


اسألكم الدعــاء لي ولمرضى المؤمنين 
بالشفاء العاجل
أختكم : أميرة باحساسي


*

----------

دمعة على السطور (04-05-2011)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة . .

فداؤكَ روحي ياابن الزهراء . .


~

ارتعش قلبي مع كل رعشة لزهير في حضرة المولى الحُسين صلوات الله عليه ..

أميرة ..!
جُزيتِ خيراً وفيراً عن الله ورسوله والآل الكرام صل الله عليهم أجمعين..
ورحم الله والديك على هذا المحتوى الـ أبكى قلبي بحرقة ..!
لن أنسى هذا الفضل على روحي ..


مسح الرب عليكِ عزيزة وعلى مرضى المؤمنين بحق الغريب ..
موفقة مبلغة كل المنى بالحسين
بعين المولى الجليل
وبظل الحسين

----------

أميرة باحساسي (04-07-2011)

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*حوائجكم مقضية بحق الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
وجزاكِ الله كل خير على هذه المعلومة الرائعة
تقبل مروري وتحياتي*

----------

أميرة باحساسي (04-07-2011)

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


معلومه مذهله


شكرا لك

مقضية الحوائج بحق الامام الحسين ...

----------

أميرة باحساسي (04-07-2011)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة . .
> 
> فداؤكَ روحي ياابن الزهراء . .
> 
> 
> ~
> 
> ارتعش قلبي مع كل رعشة لزهير في حضرة المولى الحُسين صلوات الله عليه ..
> 
> ...




اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم .

دمعة على السطور ,,

حفظ الله لك قلبك المحب .. وثبته على ولاية اهل البيت
عليهم افضل الصـلاة والســلام .

 أشكر لك طيب التواصل .
 و ممتنة لدعوتك .
 دمت بخير عزيزتي .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *حوائجكم مقضية بحق الإمام الحسين عليه السلام
> وجزاكِ الله كل خير على هذه المعلومة الرائعة
> تقبل مروري وتحياتي*




اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد 

حبي عترة محمد ..

نوّر الله قلبك بنورة العترة الطاهره .. وثبتك على ولايتهم ..
وقضى الله حوائجك بحقهم .
لك مني جزيل الشكر على حضـورك العطر .
دمتِ بخير .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> 
> 
> معلومه مذهله
> 
> 
> شكرا لك
> 
> مقضية الحوائج بحق الامام الحسين ...




اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

همسة ألم .. 

الشكر موصول لك على حضورك 
وحوائجك مقضية إن شاء الله .
دمتِ مواليــه .

----------


## التوبي

أ*ختي

موضوع ولائي ورائع

بارك الله لك وبارك الله في قلمكِ

تحياتي*

----------

أميرة باحساسي (04-11-2011)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> أ*ختي
> 
> موضوع ولائي ورائع
> 
> بارك الله لك وبارك الله في قلمكِ
> 
> تحياتي*




اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

التوبي 

اشكرك لك حضورك .. واسأل الله ان
يثبت قلبك على محبة محمد واله الاطهار
وان يجعلك من انصار الامام المهدي 
عجل الله فرجه الشريف .

دمتَ موالي .

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

السلام عليك يا سيدي يا أبا عبد الله 

معلومة جديدة علي بالفعل

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكِ 

وبارك الله فيكِ

----------

أميرة باحساسي (10-26-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*السلام على الحسين  وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين..* 

*يسلمو على الطرح النير* 

*في ميزان حسناتك* 

*موفقه
*

----------

أميرة باحساسي (10-26-2011)

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> السلام عليك يا سيدي يا أبا عبد الله 
> 
> معلومة جديدة علي بالفعل
> 
> جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكِ 
> 
> وبارك الله فيكِ



اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

البسمة الحمراء

اشكرك لك حضورك .. واسأل الله ان
يثبت قلبك على محبة محمد واله الاطهار
وان يجعلك من انصار الامام المهدي 
عجل الله فرجه الشريف .

دمتي موالية .

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *السلام على الحسين  وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين..* 
> 
> *يسلمو على الطرح النير* 
> 
> *في ميزان حسناتك* 
> 
> *موفقه*



اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

أنين القلب

كم انا ممتنة لهذا الحضور 
واسأل الله بحق محمد واله الاطهار
ان يرزقك زيارة الامام الحسين في الدنيا 
وشفاعته في الاخره 

دمتي موالية .

----------

